# How active should my kitty be after spaying?



## Hagakure (Sep 24, 2005)

My kitty (6 months) just came home from her spaying this (friday) morning. She was done 10-6-05 in the morning. I thought she would be tired, or at least a little sore, but she actually seems completely unphased by the entire thing. As soon as she got home, she did the food/water/litter check, and since everything was to her liking, she's not even mad at us. I'm very glad she's in such good spirits, but I'm worried about her "busting a seam" so to speak. She's jumping, and rolling and trying to tackle both my husband and me, I don't know if I should encourage her playing. I figure she wouldn't be doing anything that hurts her, but just because it doesn't hurt her now when she's tipping our chairs over, it may hurt when she over-does it. She doesn't always seem like she knows whats best for her, otherwise she wouldn't eat lint...  Does anyone have any suggestions? And if I shouldn't be letting her go crazy, how does one sedate an over energenic recovering kitty?


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

There's not a lot you can do to calm her, but watch her carefully. Neither of my girls were lethargic at all after spaying, they both seemed too energetic.

I don't know if it was coincidence or not, but both of mine had irritated their sutures after about six or seven days so the vets had to remove them a bit early. It could've been due to them being too playful.

Long story short, keep a close eye on those sutures, and as long as they look good, you're okay.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Yea, there isn't a lot you can do except keep a close eye on the wound. Make sure there's no swelling, redness or oozing. I would just avoid enchouraging her to do any high jumps and such for a few days but you can't really stop her from doing what she's going to do on her own.


----------



## Hagakure (Sep 24, 2005)

I had my kitty spayed at a clinic, and while I think she looks good, I've never had a female kitty before, growing up my parents always had males. What should I be looking for? I know anything oozy is bad, but what else? It's a little red around it, but I'm assuming thats just because it's pretty fresh. The clinic also said nothing about having to bring her back at all, I was pretty sure that she has those disolving stitches, but I'll have to check to see if any of the papers that they gave me indicate otherwise. Also, should I let her wash it/lick it at all? I know I should stop any chewing, but I don't know how dilligent I should be with her not touching it.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I don't think she should be licking it at all. 

Is your vet open tomorrow morning? I would call with those exact questions.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2005)

If your vet isn't open and you are concerned about her licking the incision, you can take a quick trip to the pet store and get an Elizabethan collar for her. This goes on her regular collar and prevents her from licking her incision. Sayonara wore one for a few days when she was fixed. Her incision wound up getting infected so that's mainly why I slapped an e collar on her.


----------



## Hagakure (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm not too worried about the licking; it seems to have stopped now. I'm worried about the fact that she's always about to explode with energy, sometimes this is emphasized when she does kick flips off of the wall. We don't instigate these things, she'll just be looking at you with he big googly, innocent eyes, and then, BAMMO chairs tipped over. She doesn't seem to be nursing the wound, so I'm not going to worry about it unless it starts to ooze stuff, or she starts to bog down. Last time she was "tired" at all it was because she poked herself in the eye with something, and it was swollen up like a golf ball. She certainly keeps my husband and me on our toes.


----------



## jenjen1204 (Jul 14, 2005)

Annie was spayed before I got her. This is my Alice after being spayed....high as a kite..shes the white/black kitty


----------



## Hagakure (Sep 24, 2005)

Awww look at her, all upside down in the "contented kitty" position. I'm sure her dark side must be thoroughly entertaining.

As an update Hagakure is doing fine, she didn't slow down for a second, but she's okay now. There's barely anything left to be seen of the incision. All thats left now is for her fur to grow back. She's not too happy sitting on the window sills at night anymore. If the windows open it gets a little chilly for her bald belly.


----------

